# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Scrambled eggs with cheese

## JaneDoe

Scrambled eggs with cheese
Ingredients
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
4 tablespoons of cottage cheese
150g diced cucumber
30g light grated mozzarella cheese
15g black olives (optional)
30g chopped mushrooms
1/2 chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
Preparation method
1. Beat the eggs and whites in a large bowl. On a
small skillet heat the onion and mushrooms until the onion is tender. Remove the onions and mushrooms and add them to the
egg mixture. Clean the pot you just used.
2. Add all other ingredients to the bowl, except the grated cheese. Mix everything and pour into a frying pan moderately
heated with olive oil. Gently stir the mixture in the skillet until the eggs are cooked to taste.
3. Serve on a large plate and sprinkle with grated cheese on top.
Nutritional information
Calories: 370
Proteins: 45g
Carbohydrates: 20g
Fat: 19g

----------

